# Where can I find Polo shirts (cheap)



## AbeEscape (May 23, 2014)

Hello I wanted to ask if anybody knows a company that sells white polo collar shirts for cheap. I really need this information, for my t shirt printing business.Thank you.


----------



## JVStew28 (May 22, 2014)

Try SanMar


----------



## JayTpa (Jan 15, 2013)

A supplier I use is BAW athletic. I've purchased pique polos from them. You need an account with them. Nut sure if the have white collar.


----------



## sbdezign (Jul 22, 2013)

Next level has a new great cheap polo.


----------



## sinounic (Apr 29, 2014)

Do you mind importing from overseas?


----------



## Yuvaraj (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi am tie up with 99tshirts.com Company, they provide 100% cotton polo t shirts in all colors. Contact them


----------



## JHRzzo (Feb 17, 2015)

sinounic said:


> Do you mind importing from overseas?


 I would be interested in overseas!


----------



## Minnesotashores (Mar 1, 2015)

jiffy shirts is what I use


----------



## DBurke (Nov 9, 2011)

You may need a sales and use form within the USA to buy from a wholesaler.. ..Try carolina made check out the Jersey brand.


----------

